# Hymer B644



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone own a hymer B644 .we are thinking of buying one and wondered are they a good buy, we like the layout.

Aido


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi aido,

We have a 2002 Hymer B644G - 'G' for garage, with a transverse double bed above.

This is our third mh, and the best yet, and 'ticks' most, if not all, of our boxes.

Not in any order, we particularly like:

Storage - uprated ALKO chassis to 4000kg allows about 800kg payload, with room in the garage for push bikes, generator, chairs etc, etc. Pass through, externally accessed, storage for large patio table, wind breaks etc.

Economy - 22-25mpg, even towing our Fiat Seicento on an A frame.

Sturdiness. We have used it for at least 100 nights in each of the 3 years we have owned it, and we have been living in it for the last 10 weeks parked outside our property in France, during renovation of same. Nothing has broken or failed.

Size - large enough to be comfortable, yet small enough not to be an issue on narrow French roads.

Hope this is useful.

Ciao

Raymond


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Dear Aido.

I bought one in Jan this year. I'd echo maxonian's post. Is there anything in specific you'd like to know ?

Dave.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Raymond + Dave.

Thanks for the reply ,we are going to look at one on Sat. is there anything we should look out for ?

Aido


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

How old is it ? I bought mine new but I guess all the usual stuff you check when buying s/h if this is what you're doing. There's a list on this board somewhere of all the things to check, but for the life of me I can't find it. Hopefully someone will be along in a minute with the link.

D.


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

We are on our second 644. The first one was a 1993 u shape rear lounge. Our new (1998) one which we have had two weeks also has a rear u shape lounge. It give more versitility with having 2 children. The later one seems to have more issues than the older one. What year is the one you are going to look at?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We have a 2007 dethleffs which we find not the right layout it's also the basic model which is not finished very well poor fitings etc.

The Hymer we are going to look at is 2001, a German import it seems to have the layout we are looking for. It is a dealer who is selling it i believe he imports them from Germany.

Aido


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
The checklist you are looking for is

Here

Steve


----------

